# Spielmenüs



## stulleman (27. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Ich wundere mich gerade wie man normale Spielmenüs macht?
Ich benutze ein JPanel als eigenständigen Thread der alles zeichnet, und will jetzt das wenn man z.B. ESC drückt ein Menü erscheint. Oder ein normales Hauptmenü.
Eine Hauptmenü Klasse, eine ImSpielMenü Klasse usw.?
Habe absolut keine Plan wie man das am besten realisiert.
Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Ideen!


----------



## Landei (27. Jun 2011)

Was ist ein "normales" Spiel? Selbst wenn man sich auf Swing beschränkt, gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, und was am besten ist, hängt vom Spieltyp ab:
- ein CardLayout, das zwischen Spiel- und Menü-Panel wechselt
- ein modaler Dialog
- ein JPopup
- zeichnen auf die GlassPane, am besten mit einem Blur-Effekt (FRC beschreibt sowas)
- Einbau in die Spielwelt (etwa ein "Besprechungsraum" - hier MoHAA)


----------



## stulleman (28. Jun 2011)

Ich hatte an sowas wie ein Cardlayout gedacht glaube ich.
Würde es zum Beispiel nett finden ein etwas durchsichtiges Menü zu machen, so dass man im Hintergrund dann das Pausierte Spiel noch sieht (;
Also einfach ein Panel drüber schreiben lassen und wieder weg machen?


----------



## Landei (28. Jun 2011)

Das geht am besten mit der GlassPane. Ist aber nicht ganz trivial. Müsste aber irgendwo im Code zum Buch bei filthyrichclients.org drinstehen. Das Beispiel ist auch von einem der Autoren: Glasspane Painting : GlassPaneSwing ComponentsJava


----------

